# Food Safety News - 11/22/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 22, 2021)

*European Commission authorizes migratory locust for human consumption*
By News Desk on Nov 22, 2021 12:05 am
The European Commission has authorized Locusta migratoria (migratory locust) as a novel food to be placed on the market. This is the second authorization of an insect as a novel food — the first being dried yellow mealworms, which was adopted in July.  The term “migratory locust” refers to the adult Locusta migratoria, an insect... Continue Reading


*Group stresses safety differences for farmed and caught fish*
By News Desk on Nov 22, 2021 12:02 am
An advisory council has urged European and national agencies to recognize that different fish production methods can cause different food safety risks. The Aquaculture Advisory Council (AAC) said food safety authorities need to give consumers accurate information about the risks related to fish species depending on whether the production method was farmed or caught. The council,... Continue Reading


*FDA sends warning letter to Washington food firm regarding import violations*
By News Desk on Nov 22, 2021 12:00 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*Canada recalls pistachio and sesame products after positive Salmonella tests*
By News Desk on Nov 21, 2021 03:05 pm
Tests positive for Salmonella triggered two recalls this weekend by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA)  The first real is for  Halawa Pistachio Extra and the second is for Sesame seeds.   Both are for microbial contamination from Salmonella  and the public is warned not to consume the recalled products. Recalled Halawa Pistachio Products: Brand... Continue Reading


----------

